# Wall art question size/placement



## efdawson (Jul 17, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone can advise me on where to place art on this wall above the couch. We were going to get a wide photo, maybe in three panels, in an attempt to cover the receptacles that are not being used on this wall. My thought is we should get something the width of the couch and center it on this wall despite the fact that the couch is not centered on the wall. Will that be weird? Any suggestions?

TIA
Eric


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would center it over the sofa.


----------



## efdawson (Jul 17, 2012)

That is what I would do if the receptacles were not there but unless I have a piece of art the exact length of the couch it wouldn't cover both receptacles. That is what is confusing me.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

efdawson said:


> That is what I would do if the receptacles were not there but unless I have a piece of art the exact length of the couch it wouldn't cover both receptacles. That is what is confusing me.


So go with your idea of something across multiple panels. Or you could make a nest of similar designed but different sized frames with nice photos or something. I have seen some sets that even do the arrangement for you and sell all the frames to go with the grouping for a decent price.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

What are the receptacles doing in the middle of the wall to begin with?:huh:


----------



## efdawson (Jul 17, 2012)

*electricians....*

The placement was definitely unfortunate...not sure why they needed to be so far apart. We couldn't decide if we were going to put the TV up on that wall, or the opposite wall (we chose the opposite) and now need to cover it up.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I would run about 5 pics all the way across from one wall to the other.

I think it would look great.

Good luck


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

As a home owner, I would cap off the wires, Tape and mud the openings, prime and paint the wall, no more recepticals in the middle of the wall:wink:


----------



## efdawson (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I was afraid to cap the outlet and patch it up, but as long as I don't put a nail through it I guess there is no worries. I'll probably try that and consider the five pictures across too. Thanks.


----------



## vicpet (Apr 13, 2011)

I think I would try another furniture placement so as to miss the wall boxes. The room looks big enough to have various areas for furniture.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

chrisn said:


> As a home owner, I would cap off the wires, Tape and mud the openings, prime and paint the wall, no more recepticals in the middle of the wall:wink:


I'm pretty sure that is against code. At least it is around here. You need an exposed junction box.

Either move the wires to service another area or stick to your original plan


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

R2D2r2d2 said:


> No it not against codes. Real frog nut you believe that help the girl out.


Yes it is. You either keep it exposed or if you must bury it then cut the other end. No live wires in walls

Try to keep the mud slinging to a minimum 
thx


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

R2D2r2d2 said:


> No it not against codes. Real frog nut you believe that help the girl out.


 

Huh?


----------

